
PredictionIo joines salesforce - monsieurpng
http://blog.prediction.io/salesforce-signs-a-definitive-agreement-to-acquire-predictionio#.VsjgVJMrJsM
======
YuriNiyazov
Jeez, did you have to use "journey" in your announcement?

